# Trouble Opening Image in Gimp 2.6.7 for Mac



## wwtom (Aug 22, 2009)

I just downloaded Gimp 2.6.7 for Mac and have XQuartz 2.1.6 for support.
When I try to open an image file by dragging it into the GNU Manipulation Window where it says "drag image file here", nothing happens. I end up having to go to File/Open Image on the Menu bar to open an image file instead. What is wrong?
Thank you.
Wesley Tom
Redlands, CA


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Because Gimp is running in X11, it may not support drag and drop. But try dragging the image to the icon in the dock. It will opening it that way.


----------

